# Success!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yesterday, for the first time, I was able to cut Ms. demon's (Gala's) nails!!!







It may not be a big deal to some but for 2 years I fought with her when it came to cutting her nails, I would always have to quit because I knew I would end up breaking her leg forcing her, she fought me to no end and being alone doesn't help.








When I boarded her while I was at the WUSV, I told the vet to try and cut them, I figured since they have a bunch of help there, they would be able to. While at the competition I received a phone call from the vet saying they couldn't, even when they had her pinned down and they were asking me for permission to sedate her. Of course I said no way and told them to not worry about it. To my surprise and dislike, they decided to get even more people and they pinned her down on the floor and cut them a bit. They charged me $20!!!!!







I was not happy and should have not paid for it since I told them to leave it alone, but whatever, it was done.
Yesterday I did Sam's first, then Ultro's. I was going to stop after him but then something told me to try again. Don't get me wrong, she did fight me a little but after giving her a strong command to sit and blocking her body agaisnt the wall with my body, she finally let me do it.







I gave her a huge praise after it and she got so happy and excited she was jumping all over the place like her usual crazy self.







Hopefully I will be able to do it from now on with no major problems.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I had the same problem with Mayzie and know how good it feels to finally be able to clip her nails without her fighting to get away!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Can't you just plant her in front of the ice dispenser and THEN cut them??


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

YEAH!! Only dog people understand that, right?!

I ran into this recently with my "old man" Kenju. For years he wore his nails down naturally. I never trimmed them. But as he has gotten older and slower, they have gotten longer. I had no idea he would be so bad about having a pedicure I did the sit-and-block-him-in-a-corner-thing too.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

The only one I really have to cut is Duchess. It takes 2 of us to pin her down. Bought a new dremmel this year, so now to go back to using that again and stop the fighting. 

Now cutting cat's nails, THAT'S fun! At least 2 of us, one to grab the scruff and keep the back feet from clawing us to death, and a 2nd person to cut the nails.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangCan't you just plant her in front of the ice dispenser and THEN cut them??


Hmmm, I should have tried that.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

GOOD for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


When Timer was owned by the breeder they used to cut his WAAY back (What I consider a surgical cutback) and He puts up such a fight- 
Maybe I will have Gala talk to him for me- Gosh He's like having a Nantucket Sleigh ride- No cooperation AT all..... AND I do this for a living - poor thing must really have been traumatized before .....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gala told Kayos that since she is no longer fighting a nail trimming Kayos needed to take up the torch for her. LOL!

Kay was always pretty good about nails til her hip surgery. Go figure.....


----------

